# Bioshock Infinite alternative Enden



## theking2502 (27. März 2013)

Ist vielleicht etwas verfrüht, aber ich habe das Spiel gerade durch gespielt. Ich hab ein 39h/Week Job und so, hab aber das Spiel aber auch gesuchtet xD. Jedenfalls frage ich mich, ob es, wie es ja eigentlich für die Serie typisch ist, alternative Enden gibt und wenn ja, wie ich diese erreiche.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
TheKing2502


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2013)

Wenn ich den Test richtig deute, gibt es keine unterschiedlichen Enden. Es wird da überhaupt kritisiert, dass Entscheidungen quasi keinen Einfluss aufs SPiel haben.

Ich selber hab es gestern grad mal "angezockt"


----------



## theking2502 (28. März 2013)

Hmmm sehr schade. Naja dann werde ich wohl mal den 1999 Modus in Anspruch nehmen. Vielleicht bringen die DLCs was^^


----------



## rohan123 (28. März 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Hmmm sehr schade. Naja dann werde ich wohl mal den 1999 Modus in Anspruch nehmen. Vielleicht bringen die DLCs was^^


 
Was für`n 1999 Modus?


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2013)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Was für`n 1999 Modus?


Das ist ne Art "hardcoremodus", der noch schwerer als der "normale" schwere Modus und wird freigeschaltet, wenn du das Spiel 1x durchgespielt hast


----------



## theking2502 (28. März 2013)

Oder du nutzt den Atari-Cheat^^

Edit: Verzeiht, der Konami-Cheat.


----------



## Katastrophal (2. April 2013)

Apropos DLC's. Man muss ja 20€ Blättern, um zugriff auf alle zu haben. Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass mittlerweile alle Publisher/Entwickler auf DLC's setzen und massig Geld dafür verlagen. Hatte es vorbestellt und 1 Tag nach release wurd es 10€billiger.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2013)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> Apropos DLC's. Man muss ja 20€ Blättern, um zugriff auf alle zu haben. Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass mittlerweile alle Publisher/Entwickler auf DLC's setzen und massig Geld dafür verlagen. Hatte es vorbestellt und 1 Tag nach release wurd es 10€billiger.



naja, vorbestellen ist an sich immer entweder nicht günstiger oder eben teurer... Fast immer gibt es in den ersten 1-2 Wochen nach Release das Game für 5-15€ billiger bei Saturn, MediaMarkt&co und somit auch bei amazon, die dann mitziehen. Ich bestell an sich nur noch Spiele vor, die ich wirklich unbedingt sofort "haben will" oder die schon bei Vorbestellung günstig sind oder die schon in nem Saturn&co-Prospekt drinstehen, obwohl sie erst in 5 tagen rauskommen, aber amazon deswegen im Preis schon 5 Tage vor Release mitzieht  

ich hab B:I für 39€ bei Saturn bekommen inkl. einem "Notizbuch" - Kladde wäre das bessere Wort, das ist etwas kleiner als DINA5 mit kunstleder-Einband und goldfarbendem eingeprägtem Schriftzug, die ersten und letzten zwei Seiten ein Bioshock-Motiv und dann schätzungsweise 100 weiße Seiten eben für Notizen usw. ^^ siehe Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerth (3. April 2013)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> Apropos DLC's. Man muss ja 20€ Blättern, um zugriff auf alle zu haben. Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass mittlerweile alle Publisher/Entwickler auf DLC's setzen und massig Geld dafür verlagen. Hatte es vorbestellt und 1 Tag nach release wurd es 10€billiger.


 Zumindest in der Hauptstadt gibts für hits bei den großen Ketten Sonderangebote .. dh. bestelle ich auch nie vor.


----------



## theking2502 (4. April 2013)

Gut, ich habe dank Amazon 48 Euro geblecht. Aber das Spiel war es halt auch wert. Ich bestelle auch nur Games vor, wo ich ein großer Fan von bin. Aber mal back to Topic. Was wird es eigentlich für DLCs geben? Ich meine bis jetzt kam keine News zu irgendwelchen DLCs und ich kaufe doch keinen Sessons-Pass, wenn es keine DLCs gibt xD


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Gut, ich habe dank Amazon 48 Euro geblecht. Aber das Spiel war es halt auch wert. Ich bestelle auch nur Games vor, wo ich ein großer Fan von bin. Aber mal back to Topic. Was wird es eigentlich für DLCs geben? Ich meine bis jetzt kam keine News zu irgendwelchen DLCs und ich kaufe doch keinen Sessons-Pass, wenn es keine DLCs gibt xD



gibt es denn so nen Pass? ^^  wenn ja, dann kommen natürlich auch DLC. Aber ich weiß da auch nix näheres.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> gibt es denn so nen Pass? ^^  wenn ja, dann kommen natürlich auch DLC. Aber ich weiß da auch nix näheres.


 
Ja, für 20 Euro. Sie wollen da in den nächsten Monaten weitere SP-Inhalte veröffentlichen. Aber was und worum es da geht, das ist noch völlig unbekannt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. April 2013)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir den Season Pass holen soll. Generell bin ich ja dagegen, vor allem jetzt da der Pass bei Borderlands 2 enttäuschend war. 
Andererseits war Infinite so extrem gut, das ich mir eigentlich keine Inhalte entgehen lassen will 
Ich warte wahrscheinlich mal noch erste Infos zu dem ersten DLC ab und entscheide dann ob es mir das Geld Wert ist.


----------



## Exar-K (5. April 2013)

Mal abwarten was da für Inhalte kommen. Ich habe auch auf die DLCs für die ersten beiden Teile verzichtet, bzw. Minerva's Den hat mit diesem GfWL Dreck nie bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## Andy19 (5. April 2013)

Hier ist noch eine interessante Diskussion zum Thema:

BioShock Infinite's ending explained, and what we think about it | News | PC Gamer


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. April 2013)

Ich finde so viel muss man eigentlich gar nicht reininterpretieren, wenn man sich die Story in Ruhe nochmal durchliest und logisch drüber nachdenkt ergibt eigentlich alles einen Sinn. 
Hier übrigens eine schöne Zeitleiste von allen Geschehnissen in Infinite, die das Verständniss sehr erleichtert 
Ach so* beinhaltet natürlich krasse Spoiler*, aber das muss man ja eigentlich nicht noch extra dazu schreiben 

Zeitleiste Bioshock Infinite (Achtung Spoiler)


----------



## Topbanana (14. April 2013)

Selten so ein verwirrendes Ende erlebt.

Wie kann man blos das Thema der Rassentrennung, welches ein riesiges Potential für eine Story liefert, mit so einem Ende versehen.
Bin mir fast wie in LOST vorgekommen. Stundenlang wird nach Antworten gesucht, nur um am ende irgendeinen Stuss zu erzählen.

Das letzte was ich gecheckt hab ist, wer Lissy gezeugt hat. Dann hats bei mir ausgesetzt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. April 2013)

Naja die Rassentrennung bzw. der allgemein vorhandene Rassismus ist ja nicht das Hauptthema der Story, sondern nur eine Art Stilmittel dem man unterwegs begegnet und das die Handlungen innerhalb der Stadt beeinflusst. 
Das Ende hat doch dann damit so direkt gar nichts zu tun. Oder was genau hättest du da sehen wollen?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. April 2013)

Ich versteh die Aufregung ums Ende jetzt auch nicht so ganz. Gerade erst gesehen und eigentlich auch recht gut "verstanden". "Verstanden" deswegen, weil hier meines Erachtens 2 Theorien zu verschiedenen Paralleluniversen vermischt werden (was völlig legitim ist) und diese bisher noch kein Mensch nachweisen konnte bzw auch nur ansatzweise vollständig verstehen konnte. (Wir sind halt, was unsere Vorstellungskraft angeht, auf unsere 3 Dimensionen beschränkt ^^)

Und die "Reise"fähigkeit von Elizabeth ist auch ein wenig arg praktisch, um das alles ein wenig zu verbinden 


Btw: Das "Ende" kann eigentlich kein Ende sein. Wenn man beide Theorien vermischt, dann ist das nur eine von Millionen Möglichkeiten und da sie ja noch unbedingt Zeitreisen reinbringen mussten, wird das Ganze nicht wirklich einfacher


----------

